# turnout construction



## morganstapleton (Mar 14, 2008)

Well, I tried! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif I thought constructing turnouts would be a snap. I studied an existing Aristo #6 and tried to scale it up to a #8. I have made what I think is a good frog. However, I can't quite get the geometry right. Where to start the radius, etc. Has any one done a constructor's log on switch construction? Are there templates out there for G1?
Any help is appreciated

Morgan


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Talk to Marty Cozad.  I know he builds his own but  I am not sure he posted anything.


----------



## coolhand (Jan 7, 2008)

Morgan: Get some turnout plans from COCRY. I'm not ay home, but try cocry.com.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By morganstapleton on 03/20/2008 5:36 PM

«snip...» Has any one done a constructor's log on switch construction? Are there templates out there for G1? «snip...»
Morgan

Try taking a look at the two links in the reply pointed to by the following link.

*Golding terminals,,,updated*


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Morgan,
YOU could check here under construction articles.

http://members.shaw.ca/sask.rail/

Good luck, they are fun to build.
Rick


----------



## morganstapleton (Mar 14, 2008)

Gents:
excellent help! thanks to all.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's a direct link to the great 16-page turnout construction discussion.  First attempt at turnout building


----------

